# Website Feedback - Complete Newbie To Websites



## TheNevadanStig (May 22, 2014)

Jason Lighthall Photography - Specializing In Sports Photography


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 22, 2014)

Up


----------



## D-B-J (May 22, 2014)

For me, it's a bit cluttered. There's 2 or 3 locations for choosing what page I want, and the galleries aren't the easiest to navigate.  Also, I'm not a huge fan of that motocross photo dominating every single page.  Sure it's nice and all, but keep it on the homepage.  

What did you use to create it?  I found squarespace to be really really user friendly, and have had great success.  The link to mine is in my sig (and I have zero website creating experience). 

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 22, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> For me, it's a bit cluttered. There's 2 or 3 locations for choosing what page I want, and the galleries aren't the easiest to navigate.  Also, I'm not a huge fan of that motocross photo dominating every single page.  Sure it's nice and all, but keep it on the homepage.
> 
> What did you use to create it?  I found squarespace to be really really user friendly, and have had great success.  The link to mine is in my sig (and I have zero website creating experience).
> 
> ...



I'm using Wordpress. I got a great deal for everything it was like $36 bucks for a whole year, including $200 worth of advertising credits.
I don't like the tabs at the top and bottom either, or how the home page/header photo stays with all tabs either. Thing is I have no idea how to change it. I am not a huge fan of the blue block either. I'll keep at it though, this is only day one.


----------



## D-B-J (May 23, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > For me, it's a bit cluttered. There's 2 or 3 locations for choosing what page I want, and the galleries aren't the easiest to navigate.  Also, I'm not a huge fan of that motocross photo dominating every single page.  Sure it's nice and all, but keep it on the homepage.
> ...



Oh okay. Yeah, it's easy to spend hours and hours and hours tweaking it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogirl (May 23, 2014)

My only real gripe is that it took a long time to load the picture on the homepage so I didn't bother sticking around to navigate.


----------



## AceCo55 (May 25, 2014)

Agree with wyogirl - gave up waiting for it to load.

Your "About Us" page claims:
_"Specializing in sports photography, we offer a unique service where  other&#8217;s can&#8217;t. From your child&#8217;s first game, to professional  competition, both private and commercial, and everything in between, we  can deliver outstanding action images taken while in game."_
... but you only have ONE gallery and that shows a mixture of two sports ... neither of which involves a "game"
In a specialist sports photography website, I would have expected a RANGE of sports each with their own gallery. Then within each sport a range of galleries.

Are you are willing to travel - if so how far?

What products do you offer? Files/Prints/Cover pages/Posters/Packages
Some idea of costs?

Your header (website name/white space/navigation bar) takes up around 60% of my vertical screen space!!!!!!!!!! (Laptop with 15.6" screen). This means I have to scroll on EVERY new page!! Also makes a big difference with phones and tablets. You might want to use this tool to simulate what your website looks like on different devices:  http://quirktools.com/screenfly/ 

The biggies for me are the limited number of sports, only one gallery of a few mixed photos and LONG load time


----------



## tirediron (May 25, 2014)

Your home-page image is 7.6MB!!!!!!!  WTF?  Get that down to <500Kb; that's why it's taking a long time to load.  I've got a super high-speed connection and I still waited 10-15 seconds.  I agree with what the others have said.  Combine your services under one tab, explain how my hiring you is going to be 'just like a national magazine', tell me what you can offer as product and give me an idea of what I'm going to pay.


----------



## Designer (May 25, 2014)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but is your gallery only those few shots?  Seems a little light in the experience factor.


----------

